# !!!Horus Rising Audio CD FREE DOWNLOAD!!!



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, the first audio of the new Horus Heresy Series can now be downloaded *Free* from Black Library.

No, this is not a lie, mine is on 2% downloaded as we speak, or rather as I type. :read:. 

Click Here.

Get downloading.

~Bane of Kings

EDIT: IT is only the first disk, sorry guys.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

I already downloaded it. Heh. This is my chance to get into audio books. Maybe it works. I usually prefer reading books. I don't even have a Kindle or any of that stuff. I love the smell and feel of books. I like when my fingers get black from the ink.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Is it not the whole audiobook or something cause it would be wierd of them to give out for free something that they planned to sell for 20 pounds next month


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

EDIT: It's actually just the first disk, unfortuantly. . Bad black Library! Bad!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Hopes raised and crushed, bravo.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, same.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I listened to the first few minutes of this, and was thoroughly dissapointed. The voice actor is so.... Bland, unemotional. Are all Audiobooks/dramas by Black Library like this? If so, perhaps they should stick to text..


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The only other one I've listend to is _Throne of Lies_, and I've found that great. Don't know about the others though.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Aye the only audio book that ive listened to and enjoyed is _throne of lies_ the rest are pretty lame in voice acting terms.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

The voice of Loken basically killed it for me. That's not even close to what his voice sounds like in my head. I think I'll stick to my own vivid imagination from now on.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I thought Aenarion had pretty good voice acting


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Thyr said:


> The voice of Loken basically killed it for me. That's not even close to what his voice sounds like in my head. I think I'll stick to my own vivid imagination from now on.


^ this

Also why I dislike movies/TV shows based on books I love. That is the majesty of the written word: it is left up to YOU and your imagination to decide how the characters look, sound, etc.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Turkeyspit said:


> ^ this
> 
> Also why I dislike movies/TV shows based on books I love. That is the majesty of the written word: it is left up to YOU and your imagination to decide how the characters look, sound, etc.


2nd that brah.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

not having read anything from the "Horus Heresy" yet it was good to finaly get a taste of what the books hold in store for me...regardless of what you think about the voice acting (theres -always- a certain level of "cheese" in publications like these), one thing is clear...the story is EPIC!...it has inspired me to -want- to read more....and i shall...job well done!

:read:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ravens Flight is great, that one I recommend. And also Thunder from Fenris was enjoyable. Heart of Rage is alright if you can live with Blood Angels.


----------

